
Wall Street trader making millions by 30; why he left it all behind - cjdrake
http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/daily-ticker/this-guy-had-made-more-than--5-million-on-wall-street-by-30-and-left-it-all--here-s-why-175020255.html
======
larrys
The problem wasn't the money but his addiction and inability to handle the
money. And jealousy. [1] Consequently this story could easily be "why I
stopped drinking alcohol" or "why I stopped smoking pot".

A nice narrative but I'm not seeing any widespread problems created by making
to much money as compared to not making enough money.

[1] Separately if you are making $2 million and all you can be is envious of
the next guy making more what will happen when the non profit you started
isn't as successful as the one the other guy started in helping the world? Or
the next guy has a prettier and younger wife?

~~~
1354323435

      I was in a meeting with one of them, and a few other 
      traders, and they were talking about the new hedge-fund 
      regulations. Most everyone on Wall Street thought they 
      were a bad idea. “But isn’t it better for the system as a 
      whole?” I asked. The room went quiet, and my boss shot me 
      a withering look. I remember his saying, “I don’t have 
      the brain capacity to think about the system as a whole. 
      All I’m concerned with is how this affects our company.”

------
C1D
This story was posted here a few weeks ago execpt not on yahoo and it was
written by the man himself.

